# lion kill



## anfberlin (Jun 14, 2014)

Near Letaba, Kruger National Park, South Africa. March 2014


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice shot. Welcome to cr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Anfberlin.
Welcome to the forum. 
Nice shot, but she seems to be looking at you as if she would prefer you weren't there! ;D

Cheers Graham.



anfberlin said:


> Near Letaba, Kruger National Park, South Africa. March 2014


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 14, 2014)

I have a feeling your lioness there isn't in much mood to share!

Jim


----------

